# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2014 wählen!



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2014 wählen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2014 wählen!


----------



## Cityboy (27. November 2014)

Was ich mal Fragen wollte,... Seit dem Ihr Eure Seite umgestellt habt, vermisse ich die monatlichen Most Wanted Umfragen ... sind die abgeschaft worden oder verstecken die sich irgendwo unter den Reitern?


----------



## gornhador (27. November 2014)

Sehr schwere Entscheidungen! Seit Herbst werden im laufenden Band gute Spiele veröffentlicht!


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. November 2014)

Assassins Creed Unity! 











....


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2014)

gornhador schrieb:


> Sehr schwere Entscheidungen! Seit Herbst werden im laufenden Band gute Spiele veröffentlicht!



wirklich schwer ist eher die Wahl der schlechten Spiele, davon kamen viel mehr raus!


----------



## Grolt (27. November 2014)

Warum darf ich mein Lieblingsspiel für Playstation und XBox wählen, aber nicht für die WiiU?


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (27. November 2014)

Hab abgestimmt und Dragon Age Inquisition gleich mal als Enttäuschung des Jahres gewählt!!!


----------



## thisisnotagame (27. November 2014)

Wolfenstein 
lief wunderbar machte richtig fett Spaß und war einfach gut.


----------



## thisisnotagame (27. November 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> Hab abgestimmt und Dragon Age Inquisition gleich mal als Enttäuschung des Jahres gewählt!!!


Hab es für 21 Euro gekauft, leider kapier ich das Spiel nicht wirklich, ich muss 100 mal auf nen  Gegner schießen bis er umfällt meine Kollegen sind nicht besonders helle und so wie ich das verstehe muss man alle Charaktere mit Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstungen bzw Waffen ausrüsten.
Da aber der eine kleine Zwerg schon so nee tolle Armbrust hat und ich auch Bogenschütze bin ist die Combo wirklich schlecht.

Eventuell erklärt es mir ja noch jemand.


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Hab es für 21 Euro gekauft, leider kapier ich das Spiel nicht wirklich, ich muss 100 mal auf nen  Gegner schießen bis er umfällt meine Kollegen sind nicht besonders helle und so wie ich das verstehe muss man alle Charaktere mit Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstungen bzw Waffen ausrüsten.
> Da aber der eine kleine Zwerg schon so nee tolle Armbrust hat und ich auch Bogenschütze bin ist die Combo wirklich schlecht.
> 
> Eventuell erklärt es mir ja noch jemand.



dir ist schon klar, dass dragon age KEIN shooter ist, oder?


----------



## belakor602 (27. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass dragon age KEIN shooter ist, oder?



Selbst für ein RPG ist es aber extrem grindy, zumindest was ich aus Videos gesehen habe. Da hat einer ein Bison angegriffen, nen Script reingehauen und Zähne putzen gegangen. So lange hats gedauert.
Hier ist das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRmC3qi00dw

Keine Ahnung, hat der Spieler was komplett falsch gemacht oder ist das Spiel wirklich so grindy?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Selbst für ein RPG ist es aber extrem grindy, zumindest was ich aus Videos gesehen habe. Da hat einer ein Bison angegriffen, nen Script reingehauen und Zähne putzen gegangen. So lange hats gedauert.
> Hier ist das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRmC3qi00dw
> 
> Keine Ahnung, hat der Spieler was komplett falsch gemacht oder ist das Spiel wirklich so grindy?



Die ersten Ziegen tötet er instant, also scheint schon nicht so schlecht zu sein. (mit seinen Dolchen)
Die großen Bullen sind schnon schwerere Gegner und haben Block, was zunächst ordentlich Schaden aufhält.
Außerdem sind die nicht darauf ausgelegt solo gemacht zu werden.
Außerdem greift er nur mit der Standard-Attake an (mit einem offensichtlich schwachen Bogen), das man damit nicht weit kommt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Selbst für ein RPG ist es aber extrem grindy, zumindest was ich aus Videos gesehen habe. Da hat einer ein Bison angegriffen, nen Script reingehauen und Zähne putzen gegangen. So lange hats gedauert.
> Hier ist das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRmC3qi00dw
> 
> Keine Ahnung, hat der Spieler was komplett falsch gemacht oder ist das Spiel wirklich so grindy?



naja, also so wie der das geschrieben hat, dann wirkt das schon so als hätte der das Prinzip Party-Rollenspiel überhaupt nicht verstanden


----------



## belakor602 (27. November 2014)

Jo macht Sinn. Etwas komisch kam es mir trotzdem vor, da der Bison ja praktisch keinen Schaden beim Spieler macht da Regen stärker ist, ist der Bulle wahrscheinlich sehr unter seinem Level. Dass es dann trotzdem so lange dauert hat mich halt überrascht, selbst wenn es alleine und mit Basisangriffe ist. 

Was ich sagen will ist dass es irgendwie schon einem so ein bisschen das MMORPG-Feeling gibt vom Gameplay, zumindest von dem was ich so gesehen habe. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es halt schon ein paar gibt die das nicht so mögen.
Wie spielt es sich eigentlich im Commander-modus/Vogelperspective? Mir persöhnlich macht ja wenn ihr es kennt Arklaash Legacy ziemlich Spaß, ein richtig brutales Spiel auch mit Party und Realtime aber nur aus Vogelperspektive, und da kann wirklich jeder Kampf tödlich ausgehen wenn man es falsch managed. Ist aber natürlich nicht Open World, und es ist fast vorbestimmt was für ein Kampf als nächstes kommt, man kann nur ein paar vermeiden.
Wenn ihr es kennt spielt es sich da ähnlich? Persöhnlich habe ich kein Interesse an dem 3rd Person Gameplay, aber wenn es ähnlich wie Arklaash sein soll aus der Commandersicht würde ich schon einmal probieren (Dann aber wohl eher mit Origins anfangen).


----------



## OneLouder (27. November 2014)

GTA5 PC fand ich geil XD


----------



## thisisnotagame (27. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass dragon age KEIN shooter ist, oder?



Ja jetzt schon, es sah in den Gameplays so etwas nach D3 aus 
Naja hat ja nicht viel gekostet ^_~


----------



## Mav99 (28. November 2014)

Für mich waren dieses Jahr nicht so viele interessante Titel dabei. Wolfenstein und Dragon Age habe ich gespielt bzw. bin dabei, Far Cry 4 kommt in kürze als Beigabe einer GTX970 ins Haus. Borderlands: The Pre Sequel, The Evil Within und The Vanishing of Ethan Carter kommen irgendwann noch mal zum Budget-Preis dazu. Das war's aber auch schon.
Insofern bleibt mir bei vielen Kategorien auch nur die Enthaltung. 

GTA V und Assassin's Creed Rogue finden für mich als PC-Spieler erst irgendwann im nächsten Jahr statt und The Witcher 3 wurde ja für alle auf 2015 verschoben. 


Was mich weiterhin extrem nervt, mehr als enttäuschende Spiele, sind der Online-Wahn, mit Elite: Dangerous oder dem neuen "Siedler" Spiel als traurige Beispiele, und Mikrotransaktionen. 
Und natürlich F2P als Vorreiter und Wegbereiter beider trauriger Trends.


----------



## Orzhov (28. November 2014)

Einige Kategorien waren wirklich schwer.


----------



## staplerfahrer (28. November 2014)

Studio des Jahres 2014:
Wieso ist Alien Isolation bei Gearbox? Der dev ist doch Creative Assembly und der publisher Sega, oder etwa nicht?
Und Sega wird auch nicht bei Publisher des Jahres gelistet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. November 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Studio des Jahres 2014:
> Wieso ist Alien Isolation bei Gearbox? Der dev ist doch Creative Assembly und der publisher Sega, oder etwa nicht?



Stimmt, da hab ich was verwechselt.
Werde das gleich ändern.

Edit: Mist, geht nicht mehr.
Ich mache einen Hinweis in der Meldung.


----------



## leckmuschel (28. November 2014)

dieses jahr sind aber viele gute wii u titel rausgekommen. gibt es da keinen vote mehr zu ?


----------



## belakor602 (28. November 2014)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> dieses jahr sind aber viele gute wii u titel rausgekommen. gibt es da keinen vote mehr zu ?



Jo schon langsam kommt mir auch vor dass es insgeheim ein kollektives und organisiertes Mobbing der Wii U und Nintendo durch die Fachpresse gibt


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2014)

Hab dieses Jahrt echt nicht viel gespielt, schon gar nicht Neuerscheinungen. 
Spiel des Jahres ist aus meiner Sicht South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## Kaisan (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahrt echt nicht viel gespielt, schon gar nicht Neuerscheinungen.
> Spiel des Jahres ist aus meiner Sicht South Park: The Stick of Truth



Ist bei mir ähnlich. Vielleicht, wenn es hochkommt, 5-8 Neuerscheinungen gespielt - mein Highlight unter diesen (und somit auch mein Spiel des Jahres): Dragon Age: Inquisition. Insgesamt doch recht mageres Jahr für mich, auch wenn viele Spiele erschienen sind, die mich durchaus interessiert hätten - nur habe ich mir ja vorgenommen, mir weniger Spiele zuzulegen, sodass ich auch Zeit habe, mich ausgiebig in gekauften Neuerscheinungen auszutoben und Spiele nicht nach und nach durchzuhetzen. Vielleicht eine Folge dieser neuen Einstellung. 

Ganz klare Enttäuschung des Jahres für mich: Assassin´s Creed: Unity. Habe ein interessantes Epos in einer meiner Meinung nach sehr reizvollen Epoche erwartet, doch das Teil ist aufgrund der Ruckler und der unzureichenden Performence aktuell für mich unspielbar.


----------



## Kellten (28. November 2014)

das war ein trauriges spielejahr...


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

Kellten schrieb:


> das war ein trauriges spielejahr...



wenn man das Spielejahr wie die meisten auf die letzten 2 Monate eindampft
dann kann man sich das schon einbilden


----------



## Exar-K (28. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Jo schon langsam kommt mir auch vor dass es insgeheim ein kollektives und organisiertes Mobbing der Wii U und Nintendo durch die Fachpresse gibt


Langsam? Das ist schon seit ewigen Jahren so.


----------



## belakor602 (28. November 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Langsam? Das ist schon seit ewigen Jahren so.



Ich besitze die Wii U auch nur seit einiger Zeit. Davor muss ich zugeben scherte es mir nicht die Bohne um sie, also bekam ich auch nicht viel drumherum mit.


----------



## Gustavo (29. November 2014)

wie soll man spiele bewerten die noch nichtmal erschienen sind.  Ich bei einigen Sparten fehlen echt Games. ISt wohl mal wieder GEld geflossen. BEi den Sporttieteln faßt nur EA Games.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2014)

Gustavo schrieb:


> wie soll man spiele bewerten die noch nichtmal erschienen sind.  Ich bei einigen Sparten fehlen echt Games. ISt wohl mal wieder GEld geflossen. BEi den Sporttieteln faßt nur EA Games.



Alle gelisteten Spiele sind bis zum Ende der Umfrage lange erschienen. (The Crew erscheint als letztes am 2. Dezember)
Wenn dir ein Spiel fehlt, steht es dir frei, das dafür vorgesehen Feld zu nutzen.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

Gustavo schrieb:


> wie soll man spiele bewerten die noch nichtmal erschienen sind.  Ich bei einigen Sparten fehlen echt Games. ISt wohl mal wieder GEld geflossen. BEi den Sporttieteln faßt nur EA Games.



Könnte das evtl. daran liegen das fast alle Sportspiele von EA kommen? *facepalm*
manche...


----------



## BuzzKillington (29. November 2014)

Wo ist denn die Umfrage? Auf anderen Seiten kann ich doch auch SurveyMonkey benutzen.


----------



## belakor602 (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Könnte das evtl. daran liegen das fast alle Sportspiele von EA kommen? *facepalm*
> manche...



Aber mein lieber wie kannst du nur PES vergessen? Oder...
Was anderes gibts nicht oder?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2014)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Umfrage? Auf anderen Seiten kann ich doch auch SurveyMonkey benutzen.



Was meinst du?
Bei mir wird die Umfrage unter dem Text angezeigt.


----------



## BuzzKillington (30. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Bei mir wird die Umfrage unter dem Text angezeigt.



Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2014)

Mein Spiel des Jahres: Alien Isolation.

Ich weiß, da gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mich hat es aber von Anfang bis Ende sehr gefesselt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (1. Dezember 2014)

Diese Meldung hat Matthias in kluger Absicht erstellt. Das Titelbild ist DA: I entnommen (anstelle ein eigenes zu entwerfen), das erste Bild der Bilderreihe ist auch von DA: I, nach wie vor kommen fast täglich Meldungen zu DA: I auf der Website. Es muss wohl DA: I gewählt werden...und die Augen vor den Mängeln verschlossen werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Diese Meldung hat Matthias in kluger Absicht erstellt. Das Titelbild ist DA: I entnommen (anstelle ein eigenes zu entwerfen), das erste Bild der Bilderreihe ist auch von DA: I, nach wie vor kommen fast täglich Meldungen zu DA: I auf der Website. Es muss wohl DA: I gewählt werden...und die Augen vor den Mängeln verschlossen werden.



Wir haben einfach nicht die Zeit permanent eigene Artworks zu entwerfen. Auf der Suche nach einem passenden, wo auch der Schriftzug untergebracht werden kann, war das nun einmal das erste, was mir in die Hände fiel.
Das mit dem ersten Bild der Galerie ist reiner Zufall und hat überhaupt nichts zu bedeuten. Ich kann das auch gerne verschieben, wenn dich der Anblick des Spiels so sehr stört.
Was ihr in der Umfrage wählt ist mir reichlich schnuppe.
Bitte unterlasse doch deine haltlosen Unterstellungen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Zeitschrift heist PC Games - warum soll man dann ein Konsolenspiel wählen wie Forza Horizon 2 bzw. warum sind solche überhaupt auf der Liste?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Dezember 2014)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> Die Zeitschrift heist PC Games - warum soll man dann ein Konsolenspiel wählen wie Forza Horizon 2 bzw. warum sind solche überhaupt auf der Liste?



Weil das hier nicht die Zeitschrift, sondern die Webseite ist und diese ist nun schon seit mehreren Jahren als Multiplattform-Portal aufgestellt.


----------



## AlphaZen (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann schmeiß ich auch mal ne Frage in den Raum:

Warum ist Daedalic nur bei den Publishern, nicht aber bei den Entwicklern wählbar?

Auch für diesen Fall Danke für die Eingabefelder für eigene Vorschläge, das war eine gute Idee.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2014)

Überraschenderweise ist The Banner Saga bislang mein Spiel des Jahres. Hab aber Dragon Age noch nicht gespielt. Ansonsten hatte ich am längsten Spaß mit Titanfall.

Insgesamt war es aber tatsächlich ein eher schwaches Jahr. Gab für mich kein Spiel, dem ich eine 90 verpasst hätte (von diversen Neuauflagen älterer Spiele abgesehen).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Dezember 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise ist The Banner Saga bislang mein Spiel des Jahres. Hab aber Dragon Age noch nicht gespielt. Ansonsten hatte ich am längsten Spaß mit Titanfall.
> 
> Insgesamt war es aber tatsächlich ein eher schwaches Jahr. Gab für mich kein Spiel, dem ich eine 90 verpasst hätte (von diversen Neuauflagen älterer Spiele abgesehen).


Wären auch die Titel die ich nennen würde. The Banner Saga ist halt schon sehr speziell.  
Über Titanfall haben sich ja viele eher beschwert. Aber durch die letzten paar patches haben sie es geschafft, dass ich doch immer mal wieder reinguck. 
Vllt würde ich sogar noch das neue CoD anführen. Der SP ist eher etwas lahm, aber den MP spiele ich im Moment sehr gerne. Gutes Bewegungs und Waffengefühl, gut ausbalancierte maps, ziemlich motivierende item drops, macht für mich in allem nen gutes Spiel.


----------



## xSonic (2. Dezember 2014)

Titenfall ist schon sehr gut gemacht, allerdings hat es bei mir nicht zum Kauf gereicht. Ein paar Stunden anzocken beim Kumpel haben den Junger schon gestillt


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Dezember 2014)

xSonic schrieb:


> Titenfall...



Du hast da ein -t- in der Mitte vergessen


----------



## Exar-K (2. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Du hast da ein -t- in der Mitte vergessen


Klingt nach einem Simulator für ältere Damen.


----------



## Kwengie (2. Dezember 2014)

ich bin mal gespannt, 
wie Sacred 3 abschneiden wird...


----------



## staplerfahrer (3. Dezember 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Simulator für ältere Damen.


"*über* ältere Damen"
Bei Simulatoren *für* ältere Damen kommt was anderes in die Mitte


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2014)

Für mich war relativ eindeutig *Legend of Grimrock 2 *das beste Spiel des Jahres. Abwechslungsreicher und schöner als der Vorgänger, tolle Puzzles, herausfordernde Kämpfe und so hardcore, wie Dark Souls (aber mit fairerem Speichersystem ohne endlos nachspawnende Gegner), wenn man die richtigen Einstellungen beim Schwierigkeitsgrad macht. Umfang hat auch gepasst. Modern und Oldschool zugleich.

Ein Stück dahinter, aber nicht allzu weit, mehr oder weniger auf gleicher Höhe: Blackwell Epiphany, DSA Blackguards und Risen 3. Drei völlig unterschiedliche Spiele, die mich aber alle auf ihre Art mitgerissen haben. An sich würde ich auch noch Dishonored nennen, da ich es dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gespielt habe, aber das ist ja schon ein oder zwei Jahre alt.

Ebenfalls nennenswert, aber noch nicht ganz aus der Beta/Early Access Phase raus: Assetto Corsa und Elite Dangerous. Beide für sich schon tolle Spiele, dank Oculus Rift DK2 Support aber nochmal ne Ecke besser. Vor allem Rennsimulationen will ich nicht mehr ohne spielen müssen. Rein von der Spielerfahrung her ist Assetto Corsa mit das geilste, was ich in fast 25 Jahren Zockerlaufbahn erlebt habe.

Insgesamt war 2014 für mich ein sehr gutes Spielejahr. Eigentlich hat mich bisher kein Spiel so richtig enttäuscht, auch wenn Far Cry 4 gegenüber dem dritten Teil keinen wirklichen Fortschritt gemacht hat. Auch Watch Dogs war nur solider Zocker-Fastfood, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. So langsam sollte Ubisoft sich aber trotzdem mal Gedanken darüber machen, das typische "Türme erobern"-Open World Gameplay überarbeiten. Irgendwie spielen sich deren Spiele, unabhängig vom Genre, alle relativ ähnlich.


----------



## SirThomas70 (3. Dezember 2014)

Dragonage Inquisition ist klasse,kommt aber story/questechnisch erst nach vielen Stunden in Fahrt. Drum: habt Geduld. Die Grindquests kann man auch weglassen,Machtpunkte bekommt man auch so genug. Konzentriert man sich auf story-und story-Nebenmissionen bekommt man ein schönes Spiel in einer fantastischen Welt.
 ACUnity lief/läuft bei mir technisch problemlos und ist vom setting/Atmo/Charaktere/Grafik mein persönliches Highlight,bis auf den blödsinnigen companion-Zwang 
Divinity OS war gameplaytechnisch erste Sahne, knuffige Grafik,aber von der Story bzw storytelling etwas fad.
Alien Isolation war sehr atmosphärisch und fordernd,aber für ein GOTY reichts bei mir zumindest nicht.
FC4 ist FC3 in größer,mit Erweiterungen wie vertikales gameplay und kleine Entscheidungen in den Missionen. Spaßig,aber kein GotY.

Ich vote mal für DAI ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Hab es für 21 Euro gekauft, leider kapier ich das Spiel nicht wirklich, ich muss 100 mal auf nen  Gegner schießen bis er umfällt meine Kollegen sind nicht besonders helle und so wie ich das verstehe muss man alle Charaktere mit Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstungen bzw Waffen ausrüsten.
> Da aber der eine kleine Zwerg schon so nee tolle Armbrust hat und ich auch Bogenschütze bin ist die Combo wirklich schlecht.
> 
> Eventuell erklärt es mir ja noch jemand.



Wo hast du DAI für 21€ bekommen  finde es nirgendswo niedriger als 35€


----------



## Aenimus (4. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil das hier nicht die Zeitschrift, sondern die Webseite ist und diese ist nun schon seit mehreren Jahren als Multiplattform-Portal aufgestellt.



Warum nennt ihr euch dann immer noch PC Games?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2014)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Warum nennt ihr euch dann immer noch PC Games?



Schon mal was von Markenwirkung gehört?
Nokia heißt auch immernoch Nokia, obwohl die schon lange keine Gummistiefel und Fahrradreifen mehr herstellen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Dezember 2014)

Und Opel keine Nähmaschinen und Fahrräder. Die Liste kann man endlos fortführen


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Markenwirkung gehört?
> Nokia heißt auch immernoch Nokia, obwohl die schon lange keine Gummistiefel und Fahrradreifen mehr herstellen.



ja, manche sind da bipolar Lernresistent in anbetracht dessen das man bei anderen Marken und Dingen hinbekommt


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Nokia hieß auch nie "Gummistiefel und Fahrradreifen - Nokia" und Opel hieß auch nie "Fahrrad - Opel". Das waren einfach Familiennamen oder Abkürzungen. Sie standen auch bei Entstehung der Marke bereits für mehrere Produkte. Die Webseite heißt hier aber nach wie vor PC Games. Da ist diese Kritik zumindest nachvollziehbar. Und dass Markennamen sich auch erfolgreich ändern ließen, wissen wir nicht erst seit Raider - Twix. Auch diese Liste ließe sich endlos fortführen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Nokia hieß auch nie "Gummistiefel und Fahrradreifen - Nokia" und Opel hieß auch nie "Fahrrad - Opel". Das waren einfach Familiennamen oder Abkürzungen.



Nokia wurde vom finnischen Wort für Ruß abgeleitet, ein wichtiger Bestandteil, bei der Herstellung von Gummi und Reifen.
Damit ist schon ein Bezug zu den ursprünglichen Produkten gegeben, der bei den jetzigen Produkten nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wenn es euch so sehr stört, dann stellt euch doch vor PC Games würde für *P*c + *C*onsole Games stehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Richtig viele frische Spiele, sprich aus diesem Jahr, hab ich nicht gespielt. Daher ist mein Jahresfavorit schnell und einfach gefunden:
*
The Walking Dead: Season 2



*Gerne hätte ich auch *The Fall *auserkoren, aber das ist ja momentan nur die erste von drei Episoden...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Chapeau für Nokia, aber die Vorstellung alleine ist nicht genug, zumal sie ja eigentlich der Fantasie entspringt.. Eine allgemeine Info bei einer Unterseite hier zu Testmaßstäben, dem Umstand, dass eben auch über Konsolespiele berichtet wird, würde ja schon genügen. Auf die könnte dann immer verwiesen werden. Oder aber ihr seid ganz mutig, und ändert tatsächlich den Namen (s.o.).


----------



## TheSinner (4. Dezember 2014)

@wertungsfanatiker
Oder aber man begreift, dass die Website eine Website ist und sich schon lange Zeit für mehrere Plattformen präsentiert. Du kannst dir sogar die News und Co. nach Plattformen sortieren, ja sogar (inzwischen, Gott sei Dank!) auch dann als "Startseite" wählen. Das ist etwas irreführend bezeichnet, da es keine tatsächliche browserspezifische Startseite ist (zum Glück!) sondern lediglich per Cookie definiert dass dir beim künftigen Aufruf der PC Games Website direkt vorgefiltert z.B. nur die PC News angezeigt werden. So nutz ich das persönlich selbst da ich für Konsolen nicht wirklich was übrig habe. 

Was nun das Thema der Wahl angeht.. keine Liste kann je unvoreingenommen sein, aber dafür gibt es ja eben die entsprechenden Freifelder. Was mich amüsiert hat, ist das Fehlen von Zenimax Online Studios als Developer in einem der Auswahlfenster, haben sie doch dieses Jahr einen ziemlichen Blockbuster entwickelt (und veröffentlicht).

Meine beiden Spiele des Jahres sind Dragon Age: Inquisition sowie The Elder Scrolls Online, das war für mich eine ganz klare Sache, der Rest den ich gespielt habe kann keinem der beiden Titel das Wasser reichen. Das ganze Gejammere über beide Titel ist mir unbegreiflich aber hey, willkommen im Age of Entitlement wie ichs gern nenn....


----------



## Atuan (6. Dezember 2014)

Spiel des Jahres ist für mich Divinity: Original Sin. Endlich mal wieder ein gescheites Party RPG, dass einen nicht nur von Questmarker zu Questmarker jagt und auf dem Weg immer wieder ein paar Standardattacken ausführen lässt. Original Sin bot sogar richtig Raum für... "Kreativität"  Wie war das noch? 50 kg Giftfass ins Inventar (viel mehr kann der Char dann nicht mehr tragen) und bei Bedarf via Teleport auf den Gegner schmeißen. Die Lache dann noch mit nem Feuerball explodieren lassen und gemütlich abwarten, was sich anschließend aus dem brennenden, giftigen Tümpel rettet. Großartig! Entwickler des Jahres geht daher natürlich auch an Larian, die mit Original Sin (und dank Kickstarter) endlich das Divinity gebracht haben, dass sie immer bringen wollten.


----------



## vyc (8. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil das hier nicht die Zeitschrift, sondern die Webseite ist und diese ist nun schon seit mehreren Jahren als Multiplattform-Portal aufgestellt.



Achja, deshalb kann man also auch ein Spiel des Jahres für die Wii U wählen (eigene Kategorie)...
Achja, deshalb ist also auch Nintendo z.B. unter den Publishern des Jahres gelistet, oder PlatinumGames unter den Studios des Jahres...

Wie es hier schon von einigen Usern angemerkt wurde: Nintendo bzw. die Wii U wurde aus der Umfrage total ausgeklammert (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie z.B. Bayonetta 2 im Action-Game Dropdown - aber wo ist dann z.B. Smash??)

Und bisher nicht einmal ein Kommentar von Herrn Dammes dazu, aber wenn es um DA:I geht, ist er sofort zur Stelle *lol*

Also wenn schon Multiplatform-Portal, dann aber bitte auch richtig... gibt genug andere Seiten im Netz, wo man sich das schön abkucken könnte


----------



## Grolt (10. Dezember 2014)

vyc schrieb:


> Achja, deshalb kann man also auch ein Spiel des Jahres für die Wii U wählen (eigene Kategorie)...
> Achja, deshalb ist also auch Nintendo z.B. unter den Publishern des Jahres gelistet, oder PlatinumGames unter den Studios des Jahres...
> 
> Wie es hier schon von einigen Usern angemerkt wurde: Nintendo bzw. die Wii U wurde aus der Umfrage total ausgeklammert (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie z.B. Bayonetta 2 im Action-Game Dropdown - aber wo ist dann z.B. Smash??)
> ...



Ich habe bei Publisher einfach Nintendo in das Feld wo man einen anderen Publisher und Entwickler angeben kann, geschrieben. Wäre schön wenn das andere auch so machen. 
Zudem waren meine Lieblings Playstation und XBox Spiele jeweils Nintendo Titel


----------



## vyc (15. Dezember 2014)

Grolt schrieb:


> Zudem waren meine Lieblings Playstation und XBox Spiele jeweils Nintendo Titel



Hi. Ist natürlich 'ne Möglichkeit, aber ich glaube, dass solche "falschen" Stimmen von der Redaktion dann sowieso ignoriert werden. 

Ich bleibe dabei, die Umfrage ist für ein selbsternanntes Multiplattform-Portal ziemlich besch....eiden.


----------

